# Hinweis: deutsche Wörterbücher und Rechtschreibprüfung...

## mike155

In Kürze soll (zusammen mit LibreOffice 4) eine neue Version der deutschen

Wörterbücher als "stable" freigegeben werden: app-dicts/myspell-de-2012.06.17-r1.

Hierdurch werden etliche Probleme bei der deutschen Rechtschreibprüfung 

in diversen Programmen (LibreOffice, Firefox, etc.) behoben - im Einzelfall 

sind aber Konfigurationsarbeiten notwendig, die in diesem Artikel beschrieben 

werden.

Was ändert sich mit myspell-de-2012.06.17-r1?

Die Namen der deutschen / österreichischen / schweizer Wörterbücher im 

Verzeichnis "/usr/share/myspell" ändern sich:

```
de_AT_frami.aff --> de_AT.aff

de_AT_frami.dic --> de_AT.dic

de_CH_frami.aff --> de_CH.aff

de_CH_frami.dic --> de_CH.dic

de_DE_frami.aff --> de_DE.aff

de_DE_frami.dic --> de_DE.dic
```

Durch die Umbenennung werden etliche Bugs behoben, u.a. 430468, 458772, 

447976 und 356853. Die deutsche Rechtschreibprüfung von LibreOffice 4 

funktioniert nur mit den neuen Dateinamen. Weitere Details: siehe unten.

Welche Konfigurationsarbeiten sind notwendig?

Nach der Installation von myspell-de-2012.06.17-r1 muss in jedem Programm,

das für Rechtschreibprüfung verwendet wird, einmalig unter "Eigenschaften" 

die Sprache für die Rechtschreibprüfung neu ausgewählt werden.

Warum? Die Programme merken sich den Namen der benutzten Wörterbücher 

in ihren Konfigurationsdateien - dort steht noch der "frami"-Name, also z.B. 

"de_DE_frami.dic". Durch das erneute Setzen der Sprache in der GUI wird 

das Wörterbuch dann auf den neuen Dateinamen gesetzt.

Man kann auch suchen, für welche Programme noch der "frami"-Name 

konfiguriert ist:

```
cd ~

grep -r "_frami" .[a-zA-Z]*
```

Die Ursache des Problems

Viele Programme nutzen hunspell zur Rechtschreibprüfung (z.B. LibreOffice, 

Firefox, usw.). Bei dem Aufruf von hunspell müssen die Programme explizit die 

zu verwendende Wörterbuch-Datei angeben - und deshalb hat jedes Programm 

die Aufgabe, zunächst einmal die auf dem System verfügbaren Wörterbücher 

zu ermitteln. Leider macht dies jedes Programm auf unterschiedliche Art und 

Weise.

LibreOffice 4 erwartet die Wörterbücher z.B. unter <locale>.dic, also z.B.

unter "de_DE.dic". Deshalb funktioniert die deutsche Rechtschreibprüfung 

nicht, wenn das Wörterbuch "de_DE_frami.dic" heißt. 

Andere Programme scannen das Verzeichnis "/usr/share/myspell" und stellen 

die dort gefunden Wörterbücher in der GUI zur Auswahl. Teilweise funktioniert

das, teilweise aber auch nicht: manche Programme sind durch das "frami" 

irritiert und identifizieren dann "de_CH_frami.dic" als deutsches Wörterbuch.

Wenn man dann in der GUI "Deutsch / Deutschland" wählt, wird nach 

schweizer Regeln geprüft - was dann dazu führt, dass alle Wörter mit "ß" 

als fehlerhaft markiert werden.

Also, die einzige praktikable Lösung ist, die Wörterbücher "<locale>.dic"

bzw. "<locale>.aff" zu nennen. Alle bisher bekannten Probleme mit der 

deutschen Rechtschreibprüfung werden damit behoben.

----------

## cryptosteve

Anständige Zusammenfassung, vielen Dank.

Bislang habe ich auf Rechtschreibprüfung völlig verzichtet und er streicht mir hier im Firefox jedes Wort fröhlich rot an. Seitdem meine Kids aber immer öfter sagen "Papa, was hast Du denn da eingestellt" wird es wohl mal Zeit, sich eingehender mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

bug_report, jo prima Zusammenfassung - thumb up

cryptosteve, markiere im firefox so ein rot unterstrichenes Wort, und wähle dann im Kontext-Menü das passende Wörterbuch - fertig  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, das würde mir auch den Ärger mit ewigen Rechtschreibreformen ersparen  :Smile: 

----------

## mike155

Hallo cryptosteve, hallo Josef.95: vielen Dank für die freundlichen Kommentare!

----------

## Randy Andy

Den Kommentaren meiner geschätzten Vorgänger möchte ich mich voll umfänglich anschließen.

Solch detaillierte und mit entsprechendem Hintergrund versehene Anleitungen, würde man sich häufiger wünschen - gut gemacht, in der Tat.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

würdet Ihr mir bitte sagen wie das sich im speziellen bei Libreoffice verhält?

Die Rechtschreibkorrektur funktioniert auch in der 4er Version, doch zeigt er mir keine myspell an sondern bleibt z.B. bei hunspell.

Menü: Extras -> Optionen -> Spracheinstellungen -> Linguistik

Danke und Gruss

Sven

----------

## mike155

Hallo Sven,

ja, Libreoffice verwendet zur Rechtschreibprüfung das Programm hunspell. 

Und hunspell verwendet die myspell Wörterbücher. Für die deutsche 

Rechtschreibprüfung also myspell-de.

Viele Grüße

Michael

----------

